# Fresh bone



## jokker78 (Mar 8, 2015)

what does one have to do to bone to use it to make a pen blank. It is the front lower part of the legs. Id like to make a pen with it or try to anyway. Any help would be great.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 8, 2015)

I saw a video on how they prepare a deer antler to make pen blanks. I would think that one can do the same with a bone. But then there is the marrow to deal with. I wish I could help but I don't have an answer, maybe you can find a you tube video on preparing a bone for turning.. Good luck  Fay


----------



## KenV (Mar 8, 2015)

Bone is not especially thick -- so you need to find bone with the marrow hole about the right size -- or get a really thick real Femur  -- to find thickess of bone to make a blank.

May be easier to use it as a segmented inlay -  

Turns pretty easily - with dust.

It does have grain -- and holes where nerves and blood vessel go into the bone.


----------



## Akula (Mar 8, 2015)

Dry
Cast in resin
put it on a tube and turn


----------



## low_48 (Mar 8, 2015)

How fresh? You might want to soak in peroxide if there is still any tissue or marrow in it.


----------

